# Sports Illustrated World's Most Dominant Athlete



## Xue Sheng (May 13, 2015)

Ronda Rousey lands Sports Illustrated cover, labeled 'World's Most Dominant Athlete



> There have been plenty of titles used to describe Ronda Rousey, but few carry as much weight as this: World’s Most Dominant Athlete


----------



## Tez3 (May 13, 2015)

I wouldn't say she as the 'worlds' most dominant athlete, most of the world has never heard of her, MMA is still a niche market.
I doubt she's even America's most dominant, you have the Williams sisters for a start.


----------



## Steve (May 13, 2015)

Serena Williams, maybe.  Venus is currently ranked... what, like 20?  But, it's a poll.  It's not a scientific study.

I think Rhonda Rousey is a good pick. She's head and shoulders above anyone else in her field.  She is fully as dominant in MMA as Mike Tyson at his peak.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 13, 2015)

Actually Rhonda Rousey is world famous.  She is very well known Tez3.  Everyone I know probably would be okay labeling her as the worlds most dominant athlete.  MMA is hot in America right now it is probably the fastest growing sport and has really taken over the combat sports market from boxing.  After each of her last couple of fights people were talking about it at my wife's work which is a doctor's office.


----------



## Hanzou (May 13, 2015)

Yeah, I agree. Rhonda's fight statistics are pretty insane. I think her average fight lasts like 30 seconds, and none have gone to decision.


----------



## Tez3 (May 14, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Actually Rhonda Rousey is world famous.  She is very well known Tez3.  Everyone I know probably would be okay labeling her as the worlds most dominant athlete.  MMA is hot in America right now it is probably the fastest growing sport and has really taken over the combat sports market from boxing.  After each of her last couple of fights people were talking about it at my wife's work which is a doctor's office.




She's well known to people who are into MMA and in America, she's not well known in the UK or Europe, honestly, she's not. MMA is still very niche elsewhere. I can ask most people here if they know who Rousey is and they will say they don't. We haven't had a UFC here for a long while now so no publicity, TUF is on a small 'to pay for' channel and there's not a lot of interest even among MMAers. I can put Rousey up on my FB page and I guarantee most of my friends will have no idea who she is.
Here, it's athletes like Jessica Ennis ( and you will say who?)  that are famous, they do television ads, interviews etc so are in the public eye, Rousey isn't here in any capacity at all. She's never on our televisions or being interviewed by the media.


----------



## Gnarlie (May 14, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> She's well known to people who are into MMA and in America, she's not well known in the UK or Europe, honestly, she's not. MMA is still very niche elsewhere. I can ask most people here if they know who Rousey is and they will say they don't. We haven't had a UFC here for a long while now so no publicity, TUF is on a small 'to pay for' channel and there's not a lot of interest even among MMAers. I can put Rousey up on my FB page and I guarantee most of my friends will have no idea who she is.
> Here, it's athletes like Jessica Ennis ( and you will say who?)  that are famous, they do television ads, interviews etc so are in the public eye, Rousey isn't here in any capacity at all. She's never on our televisions or being interviewed by the media.


The UFC is not even allowed to be shown in Germany. People have to watch it via 'other means' if they want to see it. 

Although I did have a conversation about Rhonda's armbar with a German woman at a BBQ last weekend, so, maybe she carries some underground celebrity weight, I dunno. 

MMA as a participatory sport is incredibly popular here though. Reassuring that the sport has managed to proliferate mainly via word of mouth and social network media without the marketing and hype juggernaut that is UFC. I meet far fewer Tapout and Affliction wearing wannabe douchebags here than I did back in the UK. Just serious minded sportspeople here.


----------



## Tez3 (May 14, 2015)

Gnarlie said:


> The UFC is not even allowed to be shown in Germany. People have to watch it via 'other means' if they want to see it.
> 
> Although I did have a conversation about Rhonda's armbar with a German woman at a BBQ last weekend, so, maybe she carries some underground celebrity weight, I dunno.
> 
> MMA as a participatory sport is incredibly popular here though. Reassuring that the sport has managed to proliferate mainly via word of mouth and social network media without the marketing and hype juggernaut that is UFC. I meet far fewer Tapout and Affliction wearing wannabe douchebags here than I did back in the UK. Just serious minded sportspeople here.




UFC is shown on a small 'pay for' channel here, BT sport and doesn't reach a huge audience. Local shows are popular probably more so than the UFC because people like to support local fighters. There was an initial rush of support for the UFC when it came to London the second time, the first wasn't a big success even though we had British fighters on. We haven't had a UFC here in UK for quite a while now and no signs of another being put on. What does seem popular and seems to account for a lot of wannabees is the video/computer game!


----------



## Steve (May 14, 2015)

You guys understand that the poll,isn't "worlds most famous athlete."   Right?  Whether rousey is known in the UK is kind of irrelevant to the topic.


----------



## Tez3 (May 14, 2015)

If she's that 'dominant' she needs to be asking for a pay rise to keep up with those other 'dominant' women 

 10 Yani Tseng - In Photos The World s Highest-Paid Female Athletes - Forbes


----------



## Hanzou (May 14, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> If she's that 'dominant' she needs to be asking for a pay rise to keep up with those other 'dominant' women
> 
> 10 Yani Tseng - In Photos The World s Highest-Paid Female Athletes - Forbes



FYI, that's from 3 years ago.  Rousey has tons of endorsements now, so I wouldn't be surprised if she's one of the top paid now.

BTW, I love her no-gi Judo workout. Really cool stuff;

Chromeless Video Player Bottom Article


----------



## Steve (May 14, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> If she's that 'dominant' she needs to be asking for a pay rise to keep up with those other 'dominant' women
> 
> 10 Yani Tseng - In Photos The World s Highest-Paid Female Athletes - Forbes


Mma athletes in general are not well paid.   The ufc is currently defending against a class action on that very subject.


----------



## Danny T (May 14, 2015)

She is the most dominate figure in 'her field' today. How would she fair vs Ester Vergeer in her field where she dominates?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 14, 2015)

Hey Tez3 I imagine that Rhonda and some of the other UFC athletes must be popular.  Connor McGregor is off the charts in Ireland and he is in the UFC now.  Norway just had a sell out UFC show in the middle of the night.  I would grant you though that Rhonda may be more popular now in the United States but it is hard to argue that she is not the most dominant athlete based on here performance so far.


----------



## drop bear (May 14, 2015)

I would have put her in the running for worlds most famous female athlete anyway. Which seems a bit insane.


----------



## Tez3 (May 14, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Tez3 I imagine that Rhonda and some of the other UFC athletes must be popular.  Connor McGregor is off the charts in Ireland and he is in the UFC now.  Norway just had a sell out UFC show in the middle of the night.  I would grant you though that Rhonda may be more popular now in the United States but it is hard to argue that she is not the most dominant athlete based on here performance so far.




I wouldn't argue she's not popular in the States, the publicity drive should ensure that, after all that's what the UFC.
Connor, bless him is popular in Ireland but it's a tiny place, they all know each other ( and it's not the UK in case anyone thinks it is!) I had to laugh when you said Norway had a show in the middle of the night, that's what all the US ones are to us.  The recent Maywether fight was on here at about two, three in the morning. That wasn't so hugely popular despite the hype because Sky television were charging a fortune for pay per view and even charged nearly £20 to watch the repeat!
I really don't think she is the 'world's' most dominant athlete though, that is media hype, after all there's advertising to be sold in the magazine. There's no doubt she's *the *big name in female MMA at the moment but I'm not sure she's the biggest and most dominant female 'athlete', I'd say instead 'female MMA fighter' would be accurate.


----------



## Spinedoc (May 14, 2015)

I don't even think she's all that popular in the States. Most of the people I know have never heard of her, and when you even mention UFC or MMA, they give you a stare like....Ick.....really? Then again, the only athletes that really get talked about here are NFL players (ad nauseum), PGA golfers, and NBA players. Occasionally a baseball player. Boxers? Not much at all.....MMA/UFC......never.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 14, 2015)

Well Spinedoc that may be the case in your area of Minnesota but definitely not here in Las Vegas or when I was in Michigan.

Funny thing is I see her commercials all the time!


----------



## Spinedoc (May 14, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Well Spinedoc that may be the case in your area of Minnesota but definitely not here in Las Vegas or when I was in Michigan.
> 
> Funny thing is I see her commercials all the time!



She has commercials? I've never seen them.

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 14, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I wouldn't argue she's not popular in the States, the publicity drive should ensure that, after all that's what the UFC.
> Connor, bless him is popular in Ireland but it's a tiny place, they all know each other ( and it's not the UK in case anyone thinks it is!) I had to laugh when you said Norway had a show in the middle of the night, that's what all the US ones are to us.  The recent Maywether fight was on here at about two, three in the morning. That wasn't so hugely popular despite the hype because Sky television were charging a fortune for pay per view and even charged nearly £20 to watch the repeat!
> I really don't think she is the 'world's' most dominant athlete though, that is media hype, after all there's advertising to be sold in the magazine. There's no doubt she's *the *big name in female MMA at the moment but I'm not sure she's the biggest and most dominant female 'athlete', I'd say instead 'female MMA fighter' would be accurate.



However, that is the point the show in Norway was in the middle of the night in a big stadium and it was sold out with raukus fans.  Meaning those people wanted to be there to cheer on Gustaffson and purchased expensive UFC tickets and stayed up all night to do so.  Those are some serious fans right there. 

 Sky television in the Mayweather vs. Pacquiao fight reported 7.7 million Euro's in profit or dived by $24.96 Euro of around 308,617 buys.  While that is obviously way below US sales it is still a substantial number and not trivial by any means.  Especially when you factor in that it was a live sporting event featured in the middle of the night in the UK.

Now I am not saying that the UFC is the greatest thing since sliced bread but it is popular world wide with shows happening now in a lot of different countries.  Fighters are not paid anywhere near other professional atheltes but UFC fighter salaries have been on the rise for years and if your good and a personality you can get very, very lucrative endorsements. 

If I try to find one athlete as dominant as Rhonda Rousey with the ones I am familiar with I am hard pressed to find one.  It would be different if someone, anyone was giving here any competition but as of now she is head and shoulders above all her competition so far.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 14, 2015)

Her big one is Metro PCS and I have probably watched in a hundred or so times while watching sports.


----------



## Spinedoc (May 14, 2015)

Really, I watch ESPN, and all the sports channels all the time...have never seen it once in this market.????


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 14, 2015)

That is interesting but it might not be on ESPN.  However, she was featured on Sportscenter just this week due to the Sports Illustrated article.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 14, 2015)

Here are a few of her next book singings Ronda Rousey at Barnes Noble

Here is the Metro PCS commercial for you:


----------



## WaterGal (May 14, 2015)

How are they defining "most dominant athlete" in the article?  The Yahoo article didn't make that clear. Because if they mean "the most famous", clearly that's not the case.  But if they mean "the most likely to win", "the best competitor in their sport/division".... yeah, I think she's a very reasonable choice.  She's _the _face of women's MMA, the best, hands-down.

Edit:  I also want to say that I think it's really great that there's such a popular/successful female fighter out there.  It's inspiring to young girls who do martial arts.  I had a little girl at the school tell me recently that she wants to fight Rousey when she grows up!


----------



## Spinedoc (May 14, 2015)

Brian, part of it may also be that T-Mobile doesn't really advertise here. Here it's mainly AT&T and Verizon in a shootout....we rarely see Sprint or T-Mobile commercials here.

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 14, 2015)

That could absolutely be it Mike.  Region would play a big difference.  Could also be that at my house there is always a boxing, mma match on which may schew my perception.


----------



## drop bear (May 14, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> That is interesting but it might not be on ESPN.  However, she was featured on Sportscenter just this week due to the Sports Illustrated article.



And bear in mind we are comparing her to those other well known female athletes. Like the Serena sisters. And that golfer chick. And some swimmers during the olympics.


----------



## Buka (May 14, 2015)

I agree with the thread title and the cover of Sports Illustrated. I think it's fantastic that somebody in Martial Arts is getting the recognition and media coverage that Ronda's been getting. 
The fact that it's a woman - just a fabulous bonus.

Keep rocking, Ms Rousey. You go, girl!


----------



## elder999 (May 14, 2015)

drop bear said:


> And bear in mind we are comparing her to those other well known female athletes. Like the Serena sisters. And that golfer chick. And some swimmers during the olympics.


 Keeping in mind, of course, that none of them are undefeated in their sports-and none of them have a record of getting their jobs done as quickly as Ronda: she's spent a total of *15 minutes, 27 seconds* in the octagon (or ring) professionally, and she's made about *$2 million*......that's $2157.50 per second......
that's just one way to measure *most dominant*.


----------



## drop bear (May 14, 2015)

elder999 said:


> Keeping in mind, of course, that none of them are undefeated in their sports-and none of them have a record of getting their jobs done as quickly as Ronda: she's spent a total of *15 minutes, 27 seconds* in the octagon (or ring) professionally, and she's made about *$2 million*......that's $2157.50 per second......
> that's just one way to measure *most dominant*.



Correct. Although I think if we cared enough about women's sport. We may find other examples. 

I mean there could be girls out there with years long dominance in synchronised swimming and nobody would ever know.


----------



## Drose427 (May 14, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Correct. Although I think if we cared enough about women's sport. We may find other examples.
> 
> I mean there could be girls out there with years long dominance in synchronised swimming and nobody would ever know.



Not just women but worldwide,

We Americans have a tendency to speak for the world, because if we don't who will?!

I do believe if there was a list, Rhonda would be on it 100%, but on a worldwide scale of multiple sports?

Well, to me it sounds a lot like calling UFC fighters the best in the world when fighters of equal ability are just fighting for other orgs.


----------



## Tez3 (May 14, 2015)

I don't doubt she's probably the most successful female MMA fighter at the moment but to be honest it's not exactly a big list she's at the top of


----------



## Steve (May 14, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I don't doubt she's probably the most successful female MMA fighter at the moment but to be honest it's not exactly a big list she's at the top of


Tez, come on.   What's your beef with Rhonda rousey?  I would think you'd be celebrating well deserved attention for a female martial artist.


----------



## elder999 (May 14, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I don't doubt she's probably the most successful female MMA fighter at the moment but to be honest it's not exactly a big list she's at the top of


 
 We'll never see it, but I'd bet she could beat at least half the male fighters in her weight class in MMA.

The gal's got scary skills, and is trained by a pretty scary bunch themselves......


----------



## Hanzou (May 14, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I don't doubt she's probably the most successful female MMA fighter at the moment but to be honest it's not exactly a big list she's at the top of



Jealous?


----------



## Tez3 (May 14, 2015)

elder999 said:


> We'll never see it, but I'd bet she could beat at least half the male fighters in her weight class in MMA.
> 
> The gal's got scary skills, and is trained by a pretty scary bunch themselves......



Yep but in Judo there's two girls better than her...the Olympic silver medallist and the gold medallist 

I love that people get so prickly defending her ( yep I love winding you up, you all get so defensive), she's good no doubt about it as I said but hey it's just a sport after all  with all the hype that goes with it. I doubt the UFC would bring in anyone who can beat her until they're sure they can't get anymore money out of her. In all sports there's always someone coming up behind you, they won't beat you immediately, maybe not even in a couple of years but they are coming. Make your money and get out while you are at the top...if the management allows you to. I hate to see any sportsperson especially fighters go on long past the time they should have retired.


----------



## elder999 (May 14, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Yep but in Judo there's two girls better than her...the Olympic silver medallist and the gold medallist
> 
> I love that people get so prickly defending her ( yep I love winding you up, you all get so defensive), she's good no doubt about it as I said but hey it's just a sport after all  with all the hype that goes with it. I doubt the UFC would bring in anyone who can beat her until they're sure they can't get anymore money out of her. In all sports there's always someone coming up behind you, they won't beat you immediately, maybe not even in a couple of years but they are coming. Make your money and get out while you are at the top...if the management allows you to. I hate to see any sportsperson especially fighters go on long past the time they should have retired.


 
Normally, I'd agree with you on most of this-I'd say the gal who's gonna beat her is likely in her teens right now....unless Bethe Correia knocks her out....but my money's on the psycho (read her book when it's out; she's quite candid, and you'll see how absolutely nuckin' futz she actually is...)


----------



## Buka (May 14, 2015)

I just finished reading _"My Fight/Your Fight_" by Ronda Rousey (co-written by Maria Burns Ortiz, Ronda's sister)

What a great read, I can't recommend it enough. If you're interested in high level fighting, in Ronda herself, in MMA, Judo, fighting competition in general - or even in the attitude necessary for self defense or sheer determination in life, or sports, this is a really interesting read.


----------



## Steve (May 14, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Yep but in Judo there's two girls better than her...the Olympic silver medallist and the gold medallist
> 
> I love that people get so prickly defending her ( yep I love winding you up, you all get so defensive), she's good no doubt about it as I said but hey it's just a sport after all  with all the hype that goes with it. I doubt the UFC would bring in anyone who can beat her until they're sure they can't get anymore money out of her. In all sports there's always someone coming up behind you, they won't beat you immediately, maybe not even in a couple of years but they are coming. Make your money and get out while you are at the top...if the management allows you to. I hate to see any sportsperson especially fighters go on long past the time they should have retired.


I agree with that last bit. 

The first bit seems off to me.  The first bit... the prickly bit.   You're actually being oddly prickly, and that's what's got me confused.  You're tearing down someone it seems like you would/should be proud to build up.   Here's a female athlete helping to knock down sexist barriers, succeeding at a very high level and doing a ton for female martial artists. 

I think if she were British.... Scratch that.... If she were anything other than American, your entire message would be opposite.


----------



## Steve (May 14, 2015)




----------



## elder999 (May 15, 2015)

drop bear said:


> On that note though. I would love to se her bashed by an Australian.


Not likely to happen, either, but you're missing the point.....(hell, anybody can get "caught." Ronda likely will, sooner or later.....probably "later." )


----------



## drop bear (May 15, 2015)

elder999 said:


> Not likely to happen, either, but you're missing the point.....(hell, anybody can get "caught." Ronda likely will, sooner or later.....probably "later." )



You are correct. Our top girl would be jessy jess. And as much as I would like to think she could take ronda.

I assumed the point was we want our sportswomen to beat yours just as a basic matter of national pride.


----------



## Steve (May 15, 2015)

drop bear said:


> You are correct. Our top girl would be jessy jess. And as much as I would like to think she could take ronda.
> 
> I assumed the point was we want our sportswomen to beat yours just as a basic matter of national pride.


Of course.  Truthfully, some serious contenders would be great for the division.   Rouseys dominance points to a serious lack of depth in the division, as hard as the ufc is trying to cover it up.  The media hype isn't really building up Rhonda.   The reverse is actually true.   The media has to build up the opposition in order to sell tickets.   People want to see someone who might... Just might best Rhonda.    That person isn't around right now.


----------



## elder999 (May 15, 2015)

Steve said:


> Of course.  Truthfully, some serious contenders would be great for the division.   Rouseys dominance points to a serious lack of depth in the division, as hard as the ufc is trying to cover it up.  The media hype isn't really building up Rhonda.   The reverse is actually true.   The media has to build up the opposition in order to sell tickets.   People want to see someone who might... Just might best Rhonda.    That person isn't around right now.


 
Bethe Correia might or might not be a serious threat, but this is a grudge match: she's beaten Ronda's housemates, and kinda pissed her off. Ms. Rousey has a deeply rooted sense of family loyalty that borders on sociopathic, and has promised that this fight won't end quickly, so she can punish her opponent for the things she's said and done.....of course, that's likely hype to sell the fight, but I also know she's anxious to get a chance to really display her boxing chops.....


----------



## Tez3 (May 15, 2015)

Ah my dear friend, I will humour you because your love affair with Rousey is, sadly, one sided, she won't reciprocate. It's a bit odd though you must admit that all that ire is caused because I don't like the public persona of *one* female who fights in the UFC, I like quite a few of the other women who fight in the UFC ( yeah and they are even American, fancy that!). Guess what I don't like the Kardashian females either, what 'insults' will I earn I wonder from the confession!
What can I say... I'm a Meisha Tate fan not a Rousey one, so sue me.


----------



## elder999 (May 15, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Ah my dear friend, I will humour you because your love affair with Rousey is, sadly, one sided, she won't reciprocate


 
She's a little bit younger than my daughter, fer chrissakes.......

Besides, she couldn't handle me. 





Tez3 said:


> . ... I'm a Meisha Tate fan not a Rousey one, so sue me.


 
No need to sue......after all, if you're a Meisha Tate fan, yer sides gonna lose to Ronda's, *every time.*

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tez3 (May 15, 2015)

elder999 said:


> She's a little bit younger than my daughter, fer chrissakes.......
> 
> Besides, she couldn't handle me.
> 
> ...



Someone once said 'if you are winning all your fights you aren't fighting the right people', wise words. Would the UFC sanction a fight that their top money earner could lose? 
 One is a fan because one likes the team/player/fighter, and the support should be there win or lose, it would be fickle and show poor character to change your support just because your favourite lost.


----------



## elder999 (May 15, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Someone once said 'if you are winning all your fights you aren't fighting the right people', wise words. .


 
Unless "the right people" don't exist....then it's dominance, as the *American* magazine stated.....




Tez3 said:


> . Would the UFC sanction a fight that their top money earner could lose? t.


 
There's likely a good financial/ rematch/rubber match strategy already in place-the day she gets beaten, they'll make even more money off the next couple of fights....



Tez3 said:


> One is a fan because one likes the team/player/fighter, and the support should be there win or lose, it would be fickle and show poor character to change your support just because your favourite lost.


 
Well, all I can say is you'll have plenty of opportunity to show your "good character" as you support gals who fight against Ronda.....


----------



## Drose427 (May 15, 2015)

elder999 said:


> Unless "the right people" don't exist....then it's dominance, as the *American* magazine stated.....
> 
> 
> 
> .



Frankly, this is incorrect.

As long as she fights for UFC, we'll never know where she stands on the worldwide scale, because she cant fight anyone outside of UFC.

There have always been fighters who would be a stellar match for high level UFC guys, who never fought for UFC. For various reasons, they didnt like the limitations on match ups, dont like how Dana treats people, etc. 

Rousey is a stellar fighter, but unless something changes in the UFC, we really cant consider her the worldwide greatest or 100% most dominate when she can only fight within her org. 

Is she the most dominate female fighter in the UFC? Absolutely!

In the world? We have nothing to prove that


----------



## Tez3 (May 15, 2015)

elder999 said:


> Unless "the right people" don't exist....then it's dominance, as the *American* magazine stated.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's only dominance in one fight promotion and in one sport though isn't it? When she's fought all the best the world can provide then we'll see. As she's only fighting those selected for her by the UFC it can't be said that she's the 'worlds' best, open it up to challengers outside those on UFC contracts and we'll see. I've already said she's good but you must admit many people would love to see how good.


----------



## Buka (May 15, 2015)

Yeah, she's good. I think fifty years from now she'll be considered the best female fighter to have ever lived.

I'm also a Meisha Tate fan. She's damn good, too. IMO


----------



## elder999 (May 15, 2015)

[


Buka said:


> I'm also a Meisha Tate fan. She's damn good, too. IMO


 
Considering she accounts for about half of Ronda's total ring time, yeah, she's "good."


----------



## drop bear (May 15, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I was telling my husband about this, he laughed and said that sadly for the USA, you've exported so many 'reality' television shows like 'Honey Boo Boo, Storage Wars, Jersey Shore, Toddlers & Tiaras, the Real Housewives lot, Date My Mom ( really?), Dance Moms, 16 and pregnant, Cheaters, Sarah Palin's Alaska, that Duck Hunters thing ( no we don't watch them, just laugh at the trailers) etc etc that no one is jealous of America any more. Sorry.



Speaking of.


----------



## elder999 (May 16, 2015)

Buka said:


> I just finished reading _"My Fight/Your Fight_" by Ronda Rousey (co-written by Maria Burns Ortiz, Ronda's sister)
> 
> What a great read, I can't recommend it enough. If you're interested in high level fighting, in Ronda herself, in MMA, Judo, fighting competition in general - or even in the attitude necessary for self defense or sheer determination in life, or sports, this is a really interesting read.



You do see that she's kinda nuts, though, right?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 16, 2015)

*I have rooted against Rhonda* for a long time but finally just gave in that she really is that good and it is
beautiful to watch here dismantle people.  I have to say that her fights in the UFC are my favorite.  She is similar to when
Mike Tyson was fighting and obliterating everyone.

Tez3, frankly if the UFC could get someone to challenge here they would love it at this point.  Right now though, no one has challenged her.  She is blowing away the competition.  Not just beating them but humiliating them!  What she did to Kat Zingano was humiliating.  If someone challenged and beat her the money to be made in a rematch would go through the roof.

In regards to the UFC against other organizations at this point most crossover people who were champion in another organization have had trouble in the UFC.  Or they had to slowly work their way up and get used to the higher level of competition.  There have been a few exception's of course but mostly that is how it has worked out.  Personally I am really looking forward to the Connor McGregor vs. Jose Aldo championship fight.  I do not know if Connor is quite ready for that level of competition but it will be fun to see that fight and see if he is!


----------



## drop bear (May 16, 2015)

Fight Matrix MMA Rankings Records Statistics

That is fight matrix,s thoughts on the matter. Which is basically some sort of nerd statistical reason why she is not the most dominant athlete in mma.


----------



## Steve (May 16, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Fight Matrix MMA Rankings Records Statistics
> 
> That is fight matrix,s thoughts on the matter. Which is basically some sort of nerd statistical reason why she is not the most dominant athlete in mma.


That's more to do with the lack of real competition than her dominance.   In this case, as the site says, it's as much about the division as it is the fighter.   If Rhonda had legitimate threats in her division, her dominance rankings spwould be even higher.   Wiedman, for example, is first in this list in large part because he has beaten Anderson silva.   

In other words, the the stat is interesting and useful, but perhaps misnamed.   Rhonda is penalized for being so much better than everyone else.


----------



## elder999 (May 16, 2015)

That actually will be the next step for her: she'll move up and fight Cyborg....and likely rip off her arm AND her penis.....


----------



## Tez3 (May 16, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Tez3, frankly if the UFC could get someone to challenge here they would love it at this point. Right now though, no one has challenged her. She is blowing away the competition.



How hard are they looking though, do you know? Not a sarcastic question btw, a real one.
I know of over 100 female fighters from various countries that could be matched with her, from Russians to Japanese to Thai. These are pro female fighters with very good records against very good fighters. It's a much smaller pool than the men's of course but having Rousey fight some of these fighters would go someway to show the UFC isn't protecting her. Challenging doesn't work, you have to be  put on a contract by the UFC to fight on it.
This is interesting but I'm putting it here because it shows you have to have a contract from UFC to challenge one of their fighters.
The Business of Fighting A Look Inside the UFC s Top-Secret Fighter Contract Bleacher Report


----------



## drop bear (May 16, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> How hard are they looking though, do you know? Not a sarcastic question btw, a real one.
> I know of over 100 female fighters from various countries that could be matched with her, from Russians to Japanese to Thai. These are pro female fighters with very good records against very good fighters. It's a much smaller pool than the men's of course but having Rousey fight some of these fighters would go someway to show the UFC isn't protecting her. Challenging doesn't work, you have to be  put on a contract by the UFC to fight on it.
> This is interesting but I'm putting it here because it shows you have to have a contract from UFC to challenge one of their fighters.
> The Business of Fighting A Look Inside the UFC s Top-Secret Fighter Contract Bleacher Report



Yes you are correct. But going the easy option of using fight matrix

She is still the no.1 ranked mmaer in the world regardless of organization.

Fight Matrix Current MMA Rankings raquo Women s Bantamweight


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 16, 2015)

Interesting read on the fighter contract Tez3.  Thanks for sharing that.

I think the UFC raids other organizations.  In general they raid them pick off high level fighter and then bring them to the UFC under contract.  Since they pay well in comparison with other organizations and fighters have an opportunity for greater sponsorship they are in general very successful with this strategy.  Of course there is always a fighter outside of the organization and in another organization under contract that they will miss.  Yet, in general they by all accounts are getting the highest level of fighters.

Getting Eddie Alverez is just another example where they raided Bellator for it's arguably best fighter and brought him to the UFC.  Unfortunately for him he then faced Donald Cerrone who dismantled him in his first UFC fight.  I am however, interested to see how he does in his next fight against the ever dangerous Gilbert Mennendez.

Look the UFC doesn't always do everything right by it's fighters.  Yet, it has made many of them wealthy.  Are they rich like some other professional athletes.  No!  Will they get there.  Absolutely in time and when they form a union.  It is only a matter of time before that happens.

What is even worse for mma athletes starting out is how the amature circuits are run where promoters are making a ton of cash and the athletes get nothing and even no medical coverage if they are injured.  Knowing personally, multiple amatures I can tell you they are in general really, really taken advantage of.  However, they are chasing their dream!


----------



## Tez3 (May 16, 2015)

I haven't read up on it yet, been busy but I believe the new sponsorship deals are causing a bit of a fuss among the UFC fighters. However my point in posting that article was more for the bit about needing UFC contracts to challenge or just fight anyone. If they accepted challenges perhaps without tying fighters into contracts making them UFC fighters, just the one fight contract they may have more fights for Rousey.
As for fighting Cyborg that is a whole new thread lol. It would be 'interesting' for sure!


----------



## elder999 (May 16, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> .
> As for fighting Cyborg that is a whole new thread lol. It would be 'interesting' for sure!



And likely just as short as all the others....


----------



## Tez3 (May 16, 2015)

elder999 said:


> And likely just as short as all the others....




I can understand wanting to become the best you can but to do it through doping, ugh. No saying what damage it could do to your body especially when you look at the changes her body went through.

Royce Gracie reckons Kyra could beat Rousey although he 'doesn't believe women should fight'. A backhanded compliment that. Whether she can beat her or not is irrelevant, any woman who wants to fight should.


----------



## Buka (May 16, 2015)

elder999 said:


> You do see that she's kinda nuts, though, right?



Oh, heck yes.

Not such a bad thing if it's focused on the task at hand, which seems to be the case with her. Especially with the emotional component thrown in. It seems to drive her. And what I think is one of the things special about her - I think she's getting better.


----------



## elder999 (May 16, 2015)

Buka said:


> r. And what I think is one of the things special about her - I think she's getting better.



You have no idea-most people don't. Fact is, she's only shown a glimmer of what she and her team have developed over the last two years-she hasn't had to show more.......


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 16, 2015)

*Hey Tez3 I don't think Kyra Gracie would stand a chance*.  She would be dismantled unmercifully.  Then again currently most Gracie's are losing everywhere just because of the sheer athleticism in mma and bjj or in specialty grappling tournaments like Metamoris.  Kyra might have a chance but with 0 mma fights I would give her much of a chance against many of the current top tier UFC female fighters let alone Rhonda.   I love Royce and back in the day Kyra would have had an advantage just not anymore!


----------



## elder999 (May 16, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I
> Royce Gracie reckons Kyra could beat Rousey although he 'doesn't believe women should fight'. A backhanded compliment that. Whether she can beat her or not is irrelevant, any woman who wants to fight should.



*Nah.* BJJ has disadvantage against judo. In BJJ competition they have lots of time to be on the ground and apply a submission-in judo, they have to get it in fast, before the referee stands them up. Ronda's mom became the first American ever to win a World Judo Championship using this methodology-she'd wrecked her knees, couldn't really do _nage waza_ (throws) as well (or, in some cases, *at all*) and became a _newaza_-groundfighting-specialist. Ronda learned this methodology from an early age-in addition to having excellent (sometimes peerlessly creative) throws...in any case, a great many of her armbar submissions happened so quickly simply because her opponents were unprepared for the pain coming on that quickly-they're used to rolling around a bit, developing angles, etc., etc., while she's used to locking an arm before the ref stops the action......even with some devlopment and MMA experience, Kyra would be unprepared for what Ronda Rousey has been doing since she was 9 years old......hell, I've seen her submit quite a few big men who were completely unprepared for what she brings.......


----------



## Chrisoro (May 18, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Norway just had a sell out UFC show in the middle of the night.



Just a correction. It was in Sweden, not here. Professional MMA competition is still banned here, unfortunately.


----------



## Tez3 (May 18, 2015)

Chrisoro said:


> Just a correction. It was in Sweden, not here. Professional MMA competition is still banned here, unfortunately.




I did wonder about that because I couldn't find it mentioned anywhere. We have some great fighters who come over from the Trondheim MMA club to fight here, I thought it was still illegal in Norway.

As for Kyra Gracie I haven't seen or heard of her since she was pregnant.


----------



## Zero (May 18, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> She's well known to people who are into MMA and in America, she's not well known in the UK or Europe, honestly, she's not. MMA is still very niche elsewhere. I can ask most people here if they know who Rousey is and they will say they don't. We haven't had a UFC here for a long while now so no publicity, TUF is on a small 'to pay for' channel and there's not a lot of interest even among MMAers. I can put Rousey up on my FB page and I guarantee most of my friends will have no idea who she is.
> Here, it's athletes like Jessica Ennis ( and you will say who?)  that are famous, they do television ads, interviews etc so are in the public eye, Rousey isn't here in any capacity at all. She's never on our televisions or being interviewed by the media.



Not sure about that Tez... I'm based in London and one of my female friends that works out in the gym a lot, she is into fitness but not fighting at all, has never been involved in MA, would be too scared about breaking her nails(!), but I was surprised when she was going on about Rhonda (just a couple weeks back) so much and about how she digs her is and how she wants a body like that, etc, etc...Rhonda is definitely known over here in the UK.  The web is a dominant force now, what you don't see on the TV does not necessarily equate to what is the hot topic!  I am of course in awe of Jess Ennis' athletic abilities but a few health insurance and bank ads, etc may not actually equate to the same recognition that Rhonda gets online from her own and other sites and SportsIllustrated etc, that goes everywhere.


----------



## Tez3 (May 18, 2015)

Zero said:


> Not sure about that Tez... I'm based in London and one of my female friends that works out in the gym a lot, she is into fitness but not fighting at all, has never been involved in MA, would be too scared about breaking her nails(!), but I was surprised when she was going on about Rhonda (just a couple weeks back) so much and about how she digs her is and how she wants a body like that, etc, etc...Rhonda is definitely known over here in the UK.  The web is a dominant force now, what you don't see on the TV does not necessarily equate to what is the hot topic!  I am of course in awe of Jess Ennis' athletic abilities but a few health insurance and bank ads, etc may not actually equate to the same recognition that Rhonda gets online from her own and other sites and SportsIllustrated etc, that goes everywhere.




I didn't say she wasn't known over here, I know she's a 'face' here, she's *famous.* What's online and in the media is hype, the UFC is very good at that, as any business should. The PR guys are out there earning their crust, pushing the flavour of the month. It makes her famous, not dominant. What we are talking about is the PR hype as opposed to the reality that she's only fought a few girls hand picked by the UFC. And as far as Judo goes she got a bronze so there are always going to have been two women better than her on the day. she's goo, there's no doubt about it but are the UFC going to get her challenging fights or just the same opponents again and again, even Elder said most of her time fighting was against the one fighter.
 To be *'world dominant'* as opposed to _*world famous*_ she needs to fight around the world, to fight anyone who challenges her as boxers do.


----------



## Zero (May 18, 2015)

Steve said:


> Serena Williams, maybe.  Venus is currently ranked... what, like 20?  But, it's a poll.  It's not a scientific study.
> 
> I think Rhonda Rousey is a good pick. She's head and shoulders above anyone else in her field.  She is fully as dominant in MMA as Mike Tyson at his peak.



Rousey is awesome but am not sure about world's most dominant(??!), for a start this is very much a short term "here and now" approach, and even in the "here-and-now" there are others with arguably greater standing and coupled with a longer track record.  How can you say someone dominates more than the simply awesome Floyd Mayweather??  He gets on the front page of the press all over the globe when he fights (unlike Rousey) and is all over the net as well.  He may not finish fights so fast so often but then his is a different arena with different options and he's a counter fighter.

Surely even if we just put it into different categories, such as "most dominant of the world's fighters", Mayweather would have to be tops?

And then if we are going for a "sports in general" approach, how can you say Rousey stacks up to or is more dominant than LeBron James?  Again, Rousey is great but I would not say she is a "once in a generation" fighter or athlete (at least it's far too early as yet to determine that) with stand alone ability.  Someone like LeBron is just that, kind of like Jordan in his day.


----------



## Zero (May 18, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I didn't say she wasn't known over here, I know she's a 'face' here, she's *famous.* What's online and in the media is hype, the UFC is very good at that, as any business should. The PR guys are out there earning their crust, pushing the flavour of the month. It makes her famous, not dominant. What we are talking about is the PR hype as opposed to the reality that she's only fought a few girls hand picked by the UFC. And as far as Judo goes she got a bronze so there are always going to have been two women better than her on the day. she's goo, there's no doubt about it but are the UFC going to get her challenging fights or just the same opponents again and again, even Elder said most of her time fighting was against the one fighter.
> To be *'world dominant'* as opposed to _*world famous*_ she needs to fight around the world, to fight anyone who challenges her as boxers do.



I think then we kind of agree with each other...what a shame!!  : )  I agree, she is "well recognised" but as per my above post, am not sure she is the "most dominant" - there seem to be plenty of others who are just as dominant in their fields, have more PR and press and who have a much more established track record.


----------



## Zero (May 18, 2015)

Hang on, having just seen the below, she now gets my vote for world's most dominant athlete!! She deserves this more than anyone else.    You are clearly wrong Tez


----------



## Tez3 (May 18, 2015)

I would really like Rousey not to be a 'one off', and that's nothing to do with her because I think she'd agree. I want there to be loads of 'Rousey's'. I want scores of female fighters in different weight categories to be as good as her, I want female MMA to be as accepted as the men's, with as many young fighters coming up as possible.
What is happening now is that everyone is treating Rousey as a marvel, that she is exceptional because women _can't/don't_ fight as she does. A lot of people like to de-feminise her, to say she can fight men etc because this makes her seem less female, more bloke like and therefore able to fight.
In 50 years time I don't want her to be the only female fighter that people talk about, I want there to loads of arguments over lots of amazing female fighters in all the weight divisions.
I'm not taking anything away from her saying this, I just don't want her to be the one and only female fighter people talk about. I want WMMA to expand to build and to become amazing. You can say she's the latest in a line of amazing female fighters but we need more, we need as many women as there are men fighting. Will it happen? Who knows but I would be sad if it all ended with Rousey. I want to see her out there fighting, being challenged showing whether she can do it or not, it's no good saying she has more in the tank if she's only going to fight the same opponents or those hand picked by the UFC. It would also show us how deep the UFCs commitment to female fighters is other than earning money from them.


----------



## Tez3 (May 18, 2015)

Zero said:


> Hang on, having just seen the below, she now gets my vote for world's most dominant athlete!! She deserves this more than anyone else.    You are clearly wrong Tez




ah* that* photo. It was photo shopped, she wasn't happy with it at all, don't blame her she has a fantastic body and they do that to her. Look at her naval and see how far it is from the bottom of the photo, they 'slimmed' her waist down. It's as if they thought she was fat!


----------



## Zero (May 18, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> ah* that* photo. It was photo shopped, she wasn't happy with it at all, don't blame her she has a fantastic body and they do that to her. Look at her naval and see how far it is from the bottom of the photo, they 'slimmed' her waist down. It's as if they thought she was fat!


?  maybe you're right...??  It would be a bit of a "peeve" thinking you are in good shape and then they go and photo-shop you anyhow! hehe!


----------



## Tez3 (May 18, 2015)

Try this one.


----------



## Zero (May 18, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I would really like Rousey not to be a 'one off', and that's nothing to do with her because I think she'd agree. I want there to be loads of 'Rousey's'. I want scores of female fighters in different weight categories to be as good as her, I want female MMA to be as accepted as the men's, with as many young fighters coming up as possible.
> What is happening now is that everyone is treating Rousey as a marvel, that she is exceptional because women _can't/don't_ fight as she does. A lot of people like to de-feminise her, to say she can fight men etc because this makes her seem less female, more bloke like and therefore able to fight.
> In 50 years time I don't want her to be the only female fighter that people talk about, I want there to loads of arguments over lots of amazing female fighters in all the weight divisions.
> I'm not taking anything away from her saying this, I just don't want her to be the one and only female fighter people talk about. I want WMMA to expand to build and to become amazing. You can say she's the latest in a line of amazing female fighters but we need more, we need as many women as there are men fighting. Will it happen? Who knows but I would be sad if it all ended with Rousey. I want to see her out there fighting, being challenged showing whether she can do it or not, it's no good saying she has more in the tank if she's only going to fight the same opponents or those hand picked by the UFC. It would also show us how deep the UFCs commitment to female fighters is other than earning money from them.



As said by someone else on another post, they need to get another very solid, top/world-class female fighter, maybe another grappler and get them to focus on striking skills as well (or it needs to be a great striker but trained very well in ground/takedown counters).  As you said yourself, what about the girls that got silver and gold in the Olympics in judo (where Rousey got Bronze) and give them or their equivalents some MMA focused training and set them loose on the scene?  I am not taking anything away from the other females in UFC but Rousey makes them look just like "scrappers" and there has to be plenty of other top-class talent that could challenge Rousey...where are they, maybe they don't care.  Unlike with male sportsmen, it's not like women's boxing or other fight sports pay anything of worth to keep them from wanting to get onto UFC...are they just not interested?


----------



## Zero (May 18, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Try this one.


Ok, thanks, but that's more than enough(!!!), I'm at work now and need to concentrate   : )


----------



## Tez3 (May 18, 2015)

Zero said:


> As said by someone else on another post, they need to get another very solid, top/world-class female fighter, maybe another grappler and get them to focus on striking skills as well (or it needs to be a great striker but trained very well in ground/takedown counters).  As you said yourself, what about the girls that got silver and gold in the Olympics in judo (where Rousey got Bronze) and give them or their equivalents some MMA focused training and set them loose on the scene?  I am not taking anything away from the other females in UFC but Rousey makes them look just like "scrappers" and there has to be plenty of other top-class talent that could challenge Rousey...where are they, maybe they don't care.  Unlike with male sportsmen, it's not like women's boxing or other fight sports pay anything of worth to keep them from wanting to get onto UFC...are they just not interested?




It starts with the grass roots, there are hundreds of thousands of women in martial arts who compete in kick boxing, karate and Judo competitions as well as other styles. MMA has since it's inception been marketed as the macho competition, posters of big bruisers with blood running down their faces and gruesome show titles were for a long time the norm. Many people were against it using emotive terms like 'human dog fighting' campaigning against the 'no rules' fighting' and 'to the death fighting', it did not encourage women in at all. Most people will tell you they don't like to see women fighting, that it's 'wrong' to have women punching each other. Look how long it took to get female boxing into the Olympics even then the head of the international amateur boxing wanted the competitors all wearing skirts to compete in! We had to fight that one hard before he said they could choose and then he said that they had to put their headguards on after they got in the ring so people would still know they were women!

In MMA gyms the atmosphere was predominately male, not inviting for women. Over the years I've been in MMA, 16 or so now, things have got a lot better, male coaches are accepting female fighters as are the male fighters but it does mean that women's MMA is still in it's infancy. The atmosphere at fight nights is still predominantly male but we are getting there, females are going to watch more and more, the ring girls have been traded up from the slappers they were to attractive models. Professionalism is now the norm rather than fight nights thrown together as the early promoters realised that while they could make money they needed to up their game.
Women's MMA is still on the starting blocks, how Rousey and the UFC take it from here is very important.


----------



## Buka (May 18, 2015)

Zero said:


> As said by someone else on another post, they need to get another very solid, top/world-class female fighter, maybe another grappler and get them to focus on striking skills as well (or it needs to be a great striker but trained very well in ground/takedown counters).  As you said yourself, what about the girls that got silver and gold in the Olympics in judo (where Rousey got Bronze) and give them or their equivalents some MMA focused training and set them loose on the scene?  I am not taking anything away from the other females in UFC but Rousey makes them look just like "scrappers" and there has to be plenty of other top-class talent that could challenge Rousey...where are they, maybe they don't care.  Unlike with male sportsmen, it's not like women's boxing or other fight sports pay anything of worth to keep them from wanting to get onto UFC...are they just not interested?



As for other women fighters getting some training and then being set loose on the scene - they don't exactly grow on trees, my brother.

Yes, Rousey makes them look just like "scrappers". As Ali did, as Dan Gable did, as Anderson Silva did.

Right now, Ronda Rousey is doing more for women's fighting than any other women has done, ever. 
As a fan of women's sports, I, for one, will always be grateful for what she's doing.


----------



## Buka (May 18, 2015)

Also - I don't think the cheesecake photos of Rousey have any place in this conversation.


----------



## Zero (May 18, 2015)

Buka said:


> As for other women fighters getting some training and then being set loose on the scene - they don't exactly grow on trees, my brother.
> 
> Yes, Rousey makes them look just like "scrappers". As Ali did, as Dan Gable did, as Anderson Silva did.
> 
> ...


Yes, I hear you Buka, I am with you there, it's always good to see the sheilas getting more of a focus, to be honest the English women's football team (and I think cricket too) always do better and go further than the male equivalent so perhaps they merit  more support in any event!! Funny isn't it?! Or sad maybe...

Who knows?  Maybe in a few years Rousey will have a cleaner record than any of those highly skilled gents you reference... Smokin' Joe always gave Ali trouble.  Anderson has a great record but has gone down a few times to others and quite a few of his fights have been close.  Gable I only know of as a wrestler but don't really know about him...
Maybe Rousey will continue to hold her class and go on undefeated for some time or until she bows out of the ring to focus more on the movies and Expendables IV through to VIIII...


----------



## Tez3 (May 18, 2015)

Buka said:


> Also - I don't think the cheesecake photos of Rousey have any place in this conversation.




Now you see if I'd said that people would have been all over it, saying I was jealous, that I was prudish etc etc. I know... because when I have said something like that it's what I've had back.


----------



## Steve (May 18, 2015)

I think she's a victim of her own success.  Some think she's not as good as she is precisely because she's so dominant.  Other here seem to resent her success.  

We humans are at our core pack animals.   She's outstripping the pack and members of the pack are trying to pull her back into the fold.   

I also think it would be great to see many more women fighting at her level.  In contest to tez, however, I think acknowledging how remarkable rousey truly is and using her as an example of what can be achieved is far more constructive than diminishing her accomplishments with vague suggestions of a larger conspiracy.


----------



## Steve (May 18, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Now you see if I'd said that people would have been all over it, saying I was jealous, that I was prudish etc etc. I know... because when I have said something like that it's what I've had back.


 Context is important.  In this conversation, I think Buka is 100% on point.  In another conversation, perhaps those pictures would be just fine.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 18, 2015)

Ah yes, thanks for the correction Chrisoro!


----------



## elder999 (May 18, 2015)

If someone could have beaten her......they *would* have.....that's kinda the defintion of....I dunno...*dominance.*

She's got some next-level stuff in her bag of tricks that she hasn't used because she hasn't needed to.....(though that 14 second defeat of Cat Zingano was some, as she says, "pretty next level ninja ****." )





Looks kinda dominant to me......just sayin' 

Frankly, whatever criteria the _magazine_ used to *choose* _their_ pick for "most dominant athlete," had nothing to do with money from the UFC, because they surely didn't get any....

...I'm also betting she plays the "psycho" card in Brazil, that *when* she beats Bethe Correia she'll disrespect her....

...since it's in Brazil, I'm betting she'll step on her neck.


----------



## elder999 (May 18, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> . I want WMMA to be bigger than just one person, I want to see WMMA expand with good fighters of all weights who are respected for their abilities, if you can't see that and insist on making this into something personal I'm sorry but that isn't my monkey and it isn't my circus.



Dana White plans on adding more weight classes for women to the UFC.....so it *will* be bigger......the smaller promotions, _like yours_, will stay just that: smaller promotions-a minor league step on the way to the big show, the UFC....that is, quite simply, the way it is......

...as for dominance, if there were no weight divisions in MMA, Ronda Rousey would likely beat everyone at the top of MMA, of any weight, from any promotion, from any country.....she really is just that good


----------



## Tez3 (May 18, 2015)

Interesting that on the MMA section here there are criticisms of fighters, people saying they don't like this fighters or that fighter yet no one suggests it's because the poster is upset because they don't come from where they live. There's criticisms of GSP but no one suggest the American posters are just jealous because he's not an American, no, such small minded posts are reserved for me, to try to belittle me. Well if a woman is criticising a woman, gosh it must be because she's jealous/bitchy etc mustn't it.  One could suspect online bullying. I don't like Rousey's _public persona_, trust me I wouldn't like it if she were my daughter.  I've said that several times and I've also said that she's a good fighter yet still people insist that it's personal, *sorry guys, it's not, get over it.*


----------



## Tez3 (May 18, 2015)

I can't help it if you don't understand what I write, remember... what you ascribe to others is what is in you...

The UFC charges from £80 up to £400 for tickets, the smaller shows charge on average £30 so why do you think people will go to small shows and not the UFC when it does come here, plus the cost of travelling and hotels makes going to the UFC very expensive, a show in your local town not so much but of course you didn't think didn't you? The last UFC here was in the Republic of Ireland, not the UK, to get there would require a flight or a long road journey then a ferry then another long drive, plus a couple of nights in a hotel, plus the price of a ticket, any guesses why the UFC isn't as popular _to go to_ when it's going to cost more than a grand to go as opposed to thirty quid? Perhaps you can afford a thousand pounds to go to a fight night but most here can't.
The UFC is shown on a very small channel here which is run by British Telecom, a telephone and internet provider. It's not shown on Sky or the big terrestrial channels.
Nothing I posted is not true, spin and twist it as you want but it won't change that.


----------



## Buka (May 19, 2015)

With nearly a century of Martial experience between them, one barks quotes from the cave dweller, the other stabs with poinards. 

I wish I could give hugs via this machine. Alas.


----------



## Zero (May 19, 2015)

Buka said:


> With nearly a century of Martial experience between them, one barks quotes from the cave dweller, the other stabs with poinards.
> 
> I wish I could give hugs via this machine. Alas.



Sorry, when is the next hate-death match going down between you guys?

Where did this post go?  : )


----------



## elder999 (May 19, 2015)

Yo


Tez3 said:


> perhaps the mods could have a look and see if this a case of bullying or attempted bullying anyway as I have no intention of being bothered by this, disappointed in you though.



Odd. * I'm * not the one who called the other one "bitchy.".....

Nothing personal, Tez... just don't care for your attitude towards the UFC in general, and Ronda Rousey in particular.....and do think that's personal for you.

Sorry that no one's ever heard of your little promotions over here....and, likely never going to....


----------



## Zero (May 19, 2015)

Buka said:


> Also - I don't think the cheesecake photos of Rousey have any place in this conversation.



There was nothing disrespectful about that photo I posted Buka, or how I posted it, so I am struggling to follow your and Steve's concerns on this, what are they?

That snap I posted showed no more flesh than pics posted showing male fighters. It was clearly also a bit of tongue in cheek, clearly I respect Rousey, and female fighters in general, from my post content.  You're entitled to your opinion but to be clear I do not think that photo and in the context is an issue at all so I am a bit confused about what point you are trying to make.


----------



## Zero (May 19, 2015)

elder999 said:


> She's got some next-level stuff in her bag of tricks that she hasn't used because she hasn't needed to.....(though that 14 second defeat of Cat Zingano was some, as she says, "pretty next level ninja ****." )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that is definitely some next level ninja stuff going on there!


----------



## elder999 (May 19, 2015)

Buka said:


> With nearly a century of Martial experience between them, one barks quotes from the cave dweller, the other stabs with poinards.



Which is which????


----------



## Buka (May 19, 2015)

Zero said:


> There was nothing disrespectful about that photo I posted Buka, or how I posted it, so I am struggling to follow your and Steve's concerns on this, what are they?
> 
> That snap I posted showed no more flesh than pics posted showing male fighters. It was clearly also a bit of tongue in cheek, clearly I respect Rousey, and female fighters in general, from my post content.  You're entitled to your opinion but to be clear I do not think that photo and in the context is an issue at all so I am a bit confused about what point you are trying to make.



Dude, c'mon.


----------



## drop bear (May 19, 2015)

elder999 said:


> Dana White plans on adding more weight classes for women to the UFC.....so it *will* be bigger......the smaller promotions, _like yours_, will stay just that: smaller promotions-a minor league step on the way to the big show, the UFC....that is, quite simply, the way it is......
> 
> ...as for dominance, if there were no weight divisions in MMA, Ronda Rousey would likely beat everyone at the top of MMA, of any weight, from any promotion, from any country.....she really is just that good



Asian leagus might pick up. One fc for example, Bellator may even get a boost if the ufc goes for uniforms and you get fighters defecting.

Some of the other leagues pay more as well.


----------



## drop bear (May 19, 2015)

And of course the go to promotion of the year.

Airlie beach fight night.


----------



## Steve (May 19, 2015)

FWIW, Tez, I don't get the impression that her nationality is the salient point here, although I do believe that if she were English, you'd like her.  But that's just nationalism and we're all succeptible to it.  I don't believe for a second you dislike Rousey because she's American. 

What is troubling to me is the phenomenon where we want something, but then undermine it when we see it.  In this case, you are a staunch and sincere advocate for women in combat sports.  You have all of this experience and have really done your part to advance the cause.  

As I said before, it seems as though you don't like Rousey because she's *too* good.  She's too successful and too dominant.  You want women to succeed, but you want them to all do it together.  You've said as much in this thread, when you talk about the collective talent that's out there, invisible but just as skilled and just as deserving as Rousey. 

I get this impression because you aren't rooting for someone else; rather, you're rooting against Rousey.  That's telling.  It's not that you like other fighters better (though surely, you do).  It's always how you DON'T like Rousey.  That's, in part, what givesme the impression that your beef with her is that she's making clear the lack of depth in the division.  She's exposing how thin the talent pool really is right now.  It's much easier to believe that the other women ARE that good and that they COULD compete against Rousey, but it's the big, bad UFC conspiring to protect their fighter.  This isn't reality, though.  Right now, there isn't anyone in Rousey's league.  If there were, it would be good for the sport, good for the division and would make the UFC a lot of dough.  Wins all around. 

Truthfully, though, even the women who are getting demolished in the cage with Rousey are benefiting.  They are gaining a lot of notoriety, which in turn is encouraging other young women to train in a sport they'll love, and also providing a vehicle for these other women to earn livings as coaches and trainers down the road.  While Tate or Zingano may never be in the same league as Rousey, they're very, very good.  And while I don't think there's anyone in the professional ranks right now who could be Rousey, it's possible that the person who surpasses Rousey could come from Tate's gym, or Zingano's gym. 

And, hey, there's always a puncher's chance one of them will get lucky.  That's happened to some of the best.


----------



## Zero (May 19, 2015)

Buka said:


> Dude, c'mon.


Dude, please.


----------



## Paul_D (May 19, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> really taken over the combat sports market from boxing.


I bought into that hype too, but the amount of hype and money generated by the Mayweather/Pacquiao fight though has shot that myth right out of the water though.

Sky Box Office has spent years and made millions selling boxing matches to UK fans, hell they even sell WWE on box office.  If they thought for one second they could make anything like the same money selling MMA they'd be all over it.


----------



## WaterGal (May 19, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> The UFC charges from £80 up to £400 for tickets, the smaller shows charge on average £30 so why do you think people will go to small shows and not the UFC when it does come here, plus the cost of travelling and hotels makes going to the UFC very expensive, a show in your local town not so much but of course you didn't think didn't you? The last UFC here was in the Republic of Ireland, not the UK, to get there would require a flight or a long road journey then a ferry then another long drive, plus a couple of nights in a hotel, plus the price of a ticket, any guesses why the UFC isn't as popular _to go to_ when it's going to cost more than a grand to go as opposed to thirty quid? Perhaps you can afford a thousand pounds to go to a fight night but most here can't.
> The UFC is shown on a very small channel here which is run by British Telecom, a telephone and internet provider. It's not shown on Sky or the big terrestrial channels.
> Nothing I posted is not true, spin and twist it as you want but it won't change that.



To be fair, that's basically how it is in the US, too.  You have to travel like 500 miles and stay in a hotel room to a see a match that costs hundreds of dollars a ticket - or pay money to watch it on pay-per-view.  It's not like they show the matches live on national TV.  That doesn't diminish the popularity of it, though.


----------



## Buka (May 19, 2015)

Zero said:


> Dude, please.



That was a great reply. Gave me a big smile.

As for the photos - I have nothing against photos like that, but I think in the context of the conversation concerning the thread title, it doesn't fit. But, then, while I was driving to work today I thought "that thread was getting heated, maybe those foolish pics will lighten the mood." And maybe not.

Anyway, no worries, each to his own opinion. I just don't think they have any place in the conversation.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 19, 2015)

Paul_D said:


> I bought into that hype too, but the amount of hype and money generated by the Mayweather/Pacquiao fight though has shot that myth right out of the water though.
> 
> Sky Box Office has spent years and made millions selling boxing matches to UK fans, hell they even sell WWE on box office.  If they thought for one second they could make anything like the same money selling MMA they'd be all over it.



The Pacquiao and Mayweather fight generated money that boxing may never see again.  Meanwhile the UFC just keeps on putting on shows every month and growing their overall sales.  Sky may not be making money selling the UFC in England yet but DirectTV, CoxCable, etc. are making serious dollars selling the UFC here in the States.   In 2014 when Weidman and Silva fought for the second time the guesstimated overall sales were somewhere around $66,645,000 with 1.1 million pay per view buys and 6.2 million at the gate.  Certainly not Pacquiao of Mayweather money but none the less pretty good for just one show out of a dozen or more.  UFC estimated value is somewhere around 3.5 Billion and growing regularly.

What is really telling is that other than Pacquiao or Mayweather nobody knows who is even boxing anymore.  Yet, if you ask them about their favorite MMA fighters most people can probably rattle off several names.  When the UFC signed their deal with Fox to bring the UFC to prime time on a major network channel that pretty much sealed the deal that they would be the dominate combative sport for the next decade and on.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 19, 2015)

That is important to note that we see the UFC here in the States of the Fox Network regularly for free at times.  The same network etc. that has our brand of American Football on it.  UFC athletes and their wins are covered on Sportscenter and they get interviewed.  Not to mentioned the most mainstream sports magazine ie. Sports Illustrated now covers the UFC as well.


----------



## elder999 (May 19, 2015)

And I need to point out that I've never paid as much for a UFC show in Vegas as I have for boxing matches.......and Mayweather v Paquiao  was way out of hand for even the nosebleed seats......


----------



## Steve (May 19, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> The Pacquiao and Mayweather fight generated money that boxing may never see again.  Meanwhile the UFC just keeps on putting on shows every month and growing their overall sales.  Sky may not be making money selling the UFC in England yet but DirectTV, CoxCable, etc. are making serious dollars selling the UFC here in the States.   In 2014 when Weidman and Silva fought for the second time the guesstimated overall sales were somewhere around $66,645,000 with 1.1 million pay per view buys and 6.2 million at the gate.  Certainly not Pacquiao of Mayweather money but none the less pretty good for just one show out of a dozen or more.  UFC estimated value is somewhere around 3.5 Billion and growing regularly.
> 
> What is really telling is that other than Pacquiao or Mayweather nobody knows who is even boxing anymore.  Yet, if you ask them about their favorite MMA fighters most people can probably rattle off several names.  When the UFC signed their deal with Fox to bring the UFC to prime time on a major network channel that pretty much sealed the deal that they would be the dominate combative sport for the next decade and on.


At this point, the only thing keeping the UFC and MMA in general from becoming bigger than boxing is the UFC and the culture of MMA. 

This is a link to the first of three articles written on the UFC.  The Rising Cost of Indifference Sexism Misogyny and Domestic Violence in MMA Part 1 - Women s MMAWomen s MMA

It's a LONG read, but very, very worth it.  It is specifically about sexism, misogyny and domestic violence, but also touches on the class action lawsuit being brought against the UFC for its contract and business practices and a lot of the other things that are just flat out keeping the UFC from becoming a mainstream sport.

Let the record show that I am a huge fan of MMA.  I'm not a huge fan of the UFC.  We need to acknoweledge what it is and also what it is not.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 19, 2015)

No doubt that is an issue plaguing the UFC but also it is in the NFL, NBA, Hockey, Boxing and any other dominantly male sport.  Not to mention Rap, music, entertainment, movie stars, etc.  Young men with unlimited money, fame, etc. is probably never a great thing in general.


----------



## Steve (May 19, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> No doubt that is an issue plaguing the UFC but also it is in the NFL, NBA, Hockey, Boxing and any other dominantly male sport.  Not to mention Rap, music, entertainment, movie stars, etc.  Young men with unlimited money, fame, etc. is probably never a great thing in general.


For sure.   But the ufc and MMA are craving legitimacy, and are actively incorporating women into the sport.   

Boxing is largely ignored, and in the other sports there are segregated leagues, so it's both easier to ignore and harder to address.

I'm not saying that the issues are absent in other areas.   But it's not quite the same, either,


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 19, 2015)

Steve, the day that Fox signed the deal to bring the UFC to a network channel it was legitimized.  Since that time I cannot think of a faster
growing sport.


----------



## Steve (May 19, 2015)

The xfl had a deal with nbc.   Didn't make it legit.


----------



## Zero (May 20, 2015)

Buka said:


> That was a great reply. Gave me a big smile.
> 
> As for the photos - I have nothing against photos like that, but I think in the context of the conversation concerning the thread title, it doesn't fit. But, then, while I was driving to work today I thought "that thread was getting heated, maybe those foolish pics will lighten the mood." And maybe not.
> 
> Anyway, no worries, each to his own opinion. I just don't think they have any place in the conversation.



Yeah, sometimes the simplest of answers are the best!!  : )

Yeah, well I won't say I don't agree with you on the pics  : )  I just don't want people thinking I am a caveman, sexist, chauvinist pig (I have enough trouble disabusing my wife of that view!!)


----------



## Transk53 (May 20, 2015)

What, Ronda Rousey the most dominant athlete. Poppycock. Usain Bolt yes.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 20, 2015)

Steve said:


> The xfl had a deal with nbc.   Didn't make it legit.



Sure it was the XFL that is.  It was a legit business, sport, entertainment it just in the end did not have the leadership/money to keep it going.  Yet they had a lot of world class athletes many who crossed over to the NFL afterwards.

The UFC is legit and based on their financial earning they are going nowhere!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 20, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Just wondering something here. I know that I cut it close to the bone sometimes, but I would not slag off an American because they are American, or any other nationality. Question I am asking is how Brit bashing has been deemed acceptable in this thread. There has been some personal attacks on Tez that should not be counted as a wind up, but very unacceptable. I don't believe in airing opinions behind closed doors when I have something to say, hence why I am just asking here?



Hey Transk53 I do not believe there is any Brit Bashing going on in this thread.  There are however people who disagree in it.  If you feel a post is Brit Bashing in any way please report it to the moderators and they will have a  look at it!


----------



## elder999 (May 20, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> What, Ronda Rousey the most dominant athlete. Poppycock. Usain Bolt yes.


Usain Bolt lost to a fellow Jamaican in 2012, was beaten by (*AMERICAN*) Justin Gatlin in the 100m two years ago, and has lost several times since then........he was pretty dominant, *five years ago.*, but the sun has set on his empire as well, I fear......

Ronda Rousey has been beaten by...._nobody._


----------



## Transk53 (May 20, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Actually yes, Brit bashing and Tez bashing, don't care about the last but unfair on the rest of Brits here, did ask mods to look at it, see my posts but obviously they won't.
> Am on phone trying to catch intermittent signal up on the moors.



Tez with you on that. I personally don't care what the "faceless at the ready brigade" think either. Still nay mind, tis only a forum


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 20, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah yeah whatever. Thanks for the reply though.



Seriously, if you find a post you feel is offensive please report it and any moderators not involved in this thread will look at it and make a decision on it.  Personally, since I am involved in the thread I can't make any decisions on this thread just to fyi.


----------



## elder999 (May 20, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Come now Elder, is that the best you can do. Probably right, but at least Bolt is not a *drug cheating disgrace.*


 
Neither is Ronda Rousey?!!!

Usain Bolt *did* fail drug tests in 2013, and may face a ban from the 2016 Olympiad.....


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 20, 2015)

ATTENTION ALL USERS:

Please keep the conversation and discussion polite, professional, and on topic.

Mark A. Cochran
Dirty Dog
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## Transk53 (May 20, 2015)

elder999 said:


> Neither is Ronda Rousey?!!!



I was meaning Gatlin. He should never have been allowed near a track again, irrespective of when he beat Bolt. Yeah sure he did not take anything and it was all a coincidence that his coach doped others. What makes it worse is that his sentence should have been a lifetime ban, but because he cooperated with authorities, he got away with it.


----------



## Steve (May 20, 2015)

I really think everyone is making jokes with barbs.   Kind of like, 'you're ugly!  Just kidding!'  Haha.  These kinda of jokes usually end with, "what are you mad about?  Can't you take a joke?"

Can we all agree that this was all intended tongue in cheek, and perhaps the issue is that we don't think the jokes at our expense are as funny as the jokes we make at the expense of others?  And if you're winding people up, whether it's elder or tez(or any of us), you should take as you give.   And if you can't take it, don't dish it out.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 20, 2015)

If we get back to the OP I think it is simply amazing that MMA has come this far in such a short amount of time and that the women's divisions have grown and become really a fan favorite.  Regardless of promotions, etc.  The growth of woman's mma has been monumental in the last few years and frankly they are some of the most watched fights in my house.  Rhonda Rousey certainly has been a large part of it but there are many women pioneering in this sport as well!


----------



## drop bear (May 21, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> If we get back to the OP I think it is simply amazing that MMA has come this far in such a short amount of time and that the women's divisions have grown and become really a fan favorite.  Regardless of promotions, etc.  The growth of woman's mma has been monumental in the last few years and frankly they are some of the most watched fights in my house.  Rhonda Rousey certainly has been a large part of it but there are many women pioneering in this sport as well!



And there are very few women's events that sit side by side in men's sport. Mma or any fight sport is a really good vehicle for that in that you don't really choose between going to a women's fight card or a guys. You just go to the show and get both.


----------



## Tez3 (May 21, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> No she is saying that British military humor is hard to get. Where is that condemning everybody else??




Sigh, he doesn't get it. I'm not condemning anyone.

Now back to women's MMA. I've said a few times now and I'll say it again, I dislike Rousey's *public persona, *the face she presents of sleeping around and swearing, being disrespectful etc, now I do understand that it's a side of her that the UFC can sell a la WWE, it may well not be the 'real' her, it maybe something she puts on in public but that doesn't mean to say I have to like that. if anything she encourages and has said so in the past that so called hatred against her because she says she fights better but I still don't have to like it. perhaps she's sweet and kind to those she knows but I'm never going to see that so have only the public side and that I don't like. I wouldn't want a girl to take her as a role model *based on the behaviour that is seen in public. My opinion only, based on what I've seen, read and heard. *Perhaps it's wrong but that is what it's based on and if your opinion is different good for you, how boring it would be if all opinions were the same. Most people don't take other people's opinions so personally though, it's a bit worrying when people start insulting others because they don't share the same opinion, smacks of communism lol.
I've said nothing about her nationality nor her fighting abilities, and no one else is picked up for disliking a fighter which is interesting.
What has that got to do with the English...absolutely nothing. I do realise that people say 'English;' mistakenly believing that everyone in the UK is English but a little education would go a long way, not only are they not all English they aren't in the UK, Ellan Vannin (the Isle of Man) and the Channel Islands for example aren't in the UK but are self ruling Crown Dependencies. Northern Ireland, Scotland and Wales have their own countries and their own governments.
As for the UFC, I can take it or leave it, mostly leaving it. Why? because it doesn't figure in my life, it's no different than FIFA or UEFA or the Olympic committees, nought to do with me. There has been a knock on effect for those poor despised British shows though in that people come to watch 'UFC' fights on them so in effect the laugh isn't on us.  MMA is still relatively unknown in the UK when you compare it to football, rugby and boxing, I daresay it always be like that. The Brits love their footie however something we are seeing more of here is properly organised and run bare knuckle boxing fight nights, hard to say if it's a fad or whether there is a real appetite for them. We'll have to see.
MMA for me has been fun, the fight nights have been fun, meeting people, having a laugh and training however since January I haven't been able to have much to do with it or any martial arts, it's unlikely I will be able to in the future but it's upwards and onwards whatever and a few silly comments made by people on here looking to flex their pyschobabble muscles as well as their poor humour ones, is water off a duck's back frankly, however in trying ( and not succeeding, sorry) to upset me please try not to insult entire nations of people, we may be insignificant in your eyes but the mark of a person is how they treat people who are smaller than them.

PS in case people were wondering Conor McGregor is from the Republic of Ireland ( Eire) he's not British. 

Have a nice day people..


----------



## Paul_D (May 21, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> What is really telling is that other than Pacquiao or Mayweather nobody knows who is even boxing anymore.  Yet, if you ask them about their favorite MMA fighters most people can probably rattle off several names.


Maybe in the US yes, but one country does not a planet make.  I could list MMA fighters until the cows come home, at work, in the pub, at home, in the street and most people woudl have no idea who or what I was talking about.

Here it is a minority sport on a minority channel.

Conversely it would not be a struggle to find people who could give me the names of currently active boxers.


----------



## Buka (May 21, 2015)

Hey Tez - Keep doing what you're doing. Fighters, especially women fighters, need experience people involved in their fight game. I don't care if it's UFC, wrestling, point karate or a rock fight, they need wiser, experienced folks like you guiding the way. I hope the gals from your part of the world know how lucky they are. I really do.


----------



## Tez3 (May 21, 2015)

Buka said:


> Hey Tez - Keep doing what you're doing. Fighters, especially women fighters, need experience people involved in their fight game. I don't care if it's UFC, wrestling, point karate or a rock fight, they need wiser, experienced folks like you guiding the way. I hope the gals from your part of the world know how lucky they are. I really do.




Thank you, I would like to and will still do what I can but I've become full time carer for my husband who is now disabled, I've got a respite carer in at the moment so I can go to Guide camp ( a strange idea of a rest for me lol).

We have some very good women coming up these days, Rosi Sexton runs seminars to get women already in martial arts to consider coming across and competing, she came from a TKD background herself. We'll see how things go, hopefully upwards, not worth having is ever easy!


----------



## Steve (May 21, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Sigh, he doesn't get it. I'm not condemning anyone.
> 
> Now back to women's MMA. I've said a few times now and I'll say it again, I dislike Rousey's *public persona, *the face she presents of sleeping around and swearing, being disrespectful etc, now I do understand that it's a side of her that the UFC can sell a la WWE, it may well not be the 'real' her, it maybe something she puts on in public but that doesn't mean to say I have to like that. if anything she encourages and has said so in the past that so called hatred against her because she says she fights better but I still don't have to like it. perhaps she's sweet and kind to those she knows but I'm never going to see that so have only the public side and that I don't like. I wouldn't want a girl to take her as a role model *based on the behaviour that is seen in public. My opinion only, based on what I've seen, read and heard. *Perhaps it's wrong but that is what it's based on and if your opinion is different good for you, how boring it would be if all opinions were the same. Most people don't take other people's opinions so personally though, it's a bit worrying when people start insulting others because they don't share the same opinion, smacks of communism lol.
> I've said nothing about her nationality nor her fighting abilities, and no one else is picked up for disliking a fighter which is interesting.
> ...


I just can't take it, Tez.  You are making things up and it's crazy.  It's not until you're spinning the situation and trying to play the victim that you're suggesting it's Rousey's "public persona" that you don't like.  That's not what you were saying in the beginning pages of this thread (which are still there...  if anyone wants to read what you ACTUALLY wrote).  You said in your first response:



Tez3 said:


> I wouldn't say she as the 'worlds' most dominant athlete, most of the world has never heard of her, MMA is still a niche market.
> I doubt she's even America's most dominant, you have the Williams sisters for a start.


Wrong.  Or at least VERY debatable.  Which, if you had stopped there, would have been just fine.  You voiced your opinion.  But, no.  You didn't.  For 9 pages and 170+ posts you have been slinging mud. 

You got called on the ridiculous notion that she's not dominant, and so then you implied that she's really not even that famous.  Bull.  You've demonstrated clearly over 9 pages that you know a heck of a lot about someone you allege isn't really all that famous. 

Rhonda Rousey is both famous AND dominant.  Is she the most dominant athlete in the world?  Debatable.  Is she a good choice for a sports article?  Yeah.  She's certainly so much better than anyone else around right now in what you, yourself, acknowledge is a thin division.  She's at a completely different level.

So, as I asked on page 1 and page 2 of this thread, what's your real beef with Rhonda Rousey?  Now, finally, you acknowledge that it's her public persona.  Great.  That's a position I can understand.  Why didn't you start there?  And why are you pretending this has been what you've said all along?  it's not.  Your posts are all still here.  Anyone can read them.  And they don't mention Rousey's reputation until at least the last two pages. 

I did see where you brought up my comment about you months ago, that you are not self aware.  When I said that, it was intended as an observation of your behavior, and not an insult.  Everyone has a blind spot, but yours is pretty large.  That you brought up the comment suggests you still think about it from time to time.  Well, for what it's worth, this is a perfect example of the behavior I was referring to. 



Tez3 said:


> If she's that 'dominant' she needs to be asking for a pay rise to keep up with those other 'dominant' women
> 
> 10 Yani Tseng - In Photos The World s Highest-Paid Female Athletes - Forbes


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 21, 2015)

Thread locked pending staff review.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 21, 2015)

After deleting a LOT of off topic and rude posts, as well as editing out references to them in quotes, this thread will be reopened.
It's entirely possible that I may have missed something off topic or rude, especially in the quoted replies. I'm only human, and I've already spent nearly an hour going through this thread.
If I did, I _*strongly*_ urge you to ignore said posts or quotes, and stick to the actual topic.

We now return you to your originally scheduled, polite, friendly discussion of _*Sports Illustrated*_ magazines choice.


----------



## Transk53 (May 22, 2015)

Okay I don't disagree that Rousey is dominant, but has she actually had a real scrap yet? Someone who is going to go in pounding and avoid the ubiquitous Rousey arm bar? Just curious here. Don't see a lot of the UFC on the telly.


----------



## Chrisoro (May 22, 2015)

The development of the discussion/argument/flame-war in this thread reminded me of this article summarizing five studies by behavioral psychologist Justin Kruger and colleagues on miscommunication trough electronic media. Really interesting, and from my perspective, highly applicable when trying to understand what happened in this thread. Although it primarily discusses comunication trough e-mail, it says this about other communication media such as chat rooms and such:



> Chat rooms, instant messaging, text-based gaming environments—all have been touted for their superiority to asynchronous text media such as e-mail because of the dynamic nature of the discourse and ability to provide rapid feedback. But because these synchronous media are largely text-based, there likely remains a rift between the subjective stimuli available to the communicator and the objective stimuli available to the audience that communicators may fail to fully appreciate. In fact, we suspect the synchronous and rapid nature of these mediums may actually increase the rift between senders and receivers. Compared with synchronous media, asyn- chronous text media such as e-mail more readily allow for reflec- tion and reconsideration of one’s communication before transmission.



Here is an APA-article summarizing some of the findings and presenting them in a more comprehensible format:

E-mail and egos: An inability to step outside of one's own head may be behind e-mail miscommunication, according to recent research.

I suggest anyone in this thread who thinks their opponent was trolling them and/or were acting like a rear end, should read at least the APA-article, and consider wether the problem resided solely with their opponent.


----------



## elder999 (May 22, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Okay I don't disagree that Rousey is dominant, but has she actually had a real scrap yet? Someone who is going to go in pounding and avoid the ubiquitous Rousey arm bar? Just curious here. Don't see a lot of the UFC on the telly.



No. Her shortest fight lasted 14 seconds, she's won nine of her eleven fights by armbar, and the longest one she's had  in the UFC, against Liz Carmouche at UFC 157, lasted 4:49...the second longest was against Meisha Tate, and lasted 4:27....that accounts for about half her total ring time, with most of her wins coming in under or right around a minute....
(Oh, and I know what Tez thinks she means by sleeping around, but right now, Ronda's not dating anyone.....she says the only one she's making out with is her dog!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Buka (May 22, 2015)

Chrisoro said:


> The development of the discussion/argument/flame-war in this thread reminded me of this article summarizing five studies by behavioral psychologist Justin Kruger and colleagues on miscommunication trough electronic media. Really interesting, and from my perspective, highly applicable when trying to understand what happened in this thread. Although it primarily discusses comunication trough e-mail, it says this about other communication media such as chat rooms and such:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great article. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Transk53 (May 22, 2015)

elder999 said:


> No. Her shortest fight lasted 14 seconds, she's won nine of her eleven fights by armbar, and the longest one she's had  in the UFC, against Liz Carmouche at UFC 157, lasted 4:49...the second longest was against Meisha Tate, and lasted 4:27....that accounts for about half her total ring time, with most of her wins coming in under or right around a minute....
> (Oh, and I know what Tez thinks she means by sleeping around, but right now, Ronda's not dating anyone.....she says the only one she's making out with is her dog!
> 
> 
> ...



Right, so basically she has come up against anybody yet that is going to give her a fight. Interesting stuff, I'll have to see if Youtube her.


----------



## elder999 (May 22, 2015)

Here's Rousey v. Carmouche:






Look for the  first Rousey v. Tate, from Strikeforce, it was by an armbar that Tate refused to tap to, and wound up getting popped...pretty brutal.


----------



## Steve (May 22, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Okay I don't disagree that Rousey is dominant, but has she actually had a real scrap yet? Someone who is going to go in pounding and avoid the ubiquitous Rousey arm bar? Just curious here. Don't see a lot of the UFC on the telly.


 It's a chicken/egg thing, Transk53.  Rousey's biggest problem is that she's so much better than everyone else.  So, really, one's position on this is going to stem from whether you believe she's just that much better than everyone, or the belief that she's being protected from a deep pool of equally skilled fighters and is being fed cans. 

I think the former.  I just don't think the woman who is better than Rousey is a professional right now.  She's years out, perhaps training now for the olympics or on her high school wrestling team.


----------



## elder999 (May 22, 2015)

And here's the thing: Ronda Rousey is an Olympic athlete. She's had the benefit of decades-and at a relatively young age, she can speak of _decades_ of training-of world class training. She's the daughter of a World Champion, and a World Champion herself-hello? 

She is trained by people in my top 100 "baddest of the bad" list: Gokor Chivichyan, Benny Urquidez, Marcus Valentine (okay, him, not so much "baddest of the bad," but a more than competent boxing coach) and ,Jesus Christ, *"Judo" Gene LeBell*, for f@cksakes????!!!"

No wonder there's nobody to match her-I liked the idea of Sara McMann-she's an Olympiad as well, though in wrestling and (Tez?) a much better "role-mode;" than the psycho (she really is nuts) from Riverside...but Ronda's just that much better, and going to continue to be that much better at MMA than anyone else for as long as she wants, really-a long, *long*, time. I like Sara McMann because she has a rich life outside of wrestling and MMA; get the feeling that, World Championship and ,Olympiad status notwithstanding, if it weren't for MMA, Ronda would be workin' at Home Depot and ridin' the meth-train to  the porno-boat, and Ms. McMann has lots of good things going on outside the Octagon......

......of course, now, so does Ronda-she's got options. At an aggregate average of 52 seconds per fight, her MMA career could last quite a bit past the point of her parlaying it into "movie-star" status.....frankly, on levels, I'd have to call her.....as Sports Illustrated has...*dominant*


----------



## Transk53 (May 22, 2015)

Steve said:


> It's a chicken/egg thing, Transk53.  Rousey's biggest problem is that she's so much better than everyone else.  So, really, one's position on this is going to stem from whether you believe she's just that much better than everyone, or the belief that she's being protected from a deep pool of equally skilled fighters and is being fed cans.
> 
> I think the former.  I just don't think the woman who is better than Rousey is a professional right now.  She's years out, perhaps training now for the olympics or on her high school wrestling team.



Interesting. As I said I don't watch a lot of UFC, and to be honest it is not really my thing other than a passing interest. I had not even heard of Connor before the use of this site. Cool, good luck to her, and with being in Expendables 3, perhaps a movie career beckons too.


----------



## Buka (May 22, 2015)

elder999 said:


> . I like Sara McMann because she has a rich life outside of wrestling and MMA; get the feeling that, World Championship and ,Olympiad status notwithstanding, if it weren't for MMA, Ronda would be workin' at Home Depot and ridin' the meth-train to  the porno-boat, and Ms. McMann has lots of good things going on outside the Octagon......



I think that's an offensive thing to say. Below your dignity, sir.


----------



## elder999 (May 22, 2015)

Buka said:


> I think that's an offensive thing to say. Below your dignity, sir.



Which? Honestly......??


----------



## Transk53 (May 22, 2015)

elder999 said:


> Which? Honestly......??



Is that you are bordering on bullying Tez!! So what if there are contradictions, keep going on at her is simply stupid. I would politely ask you to stop.


----------



## Steve (May 22, 2015)

Guys.  Let's keep it in topic.


----------



## elder999 (May 22, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Is that you are bordering on bullying Tez!! So what if there are contradictions, keep going on at her is simply stupid. I would politely ask you to stop.



How is agreeing with her "bordering on bullying" her? It seems to me that a few of you are a bit confused-especially about the tone  the relationship between me and Irene occasionally takes.......she doesn't like Ronda because she "sleeps around" (she thinks) and curses....well, she curses, that's for sure, and plays the heel-and she really is kinda nuts.....Sara McMann is a good person....she's a better "role model" in some ways...
....she's not a better fighter at all....


----------



## Transk53 (May 22, 2015)

Steve said:


> Guys.  Let's keep it in topic.



So what someone gets bullied, that is in topic?


----------



## Steve (May 22, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> So what someone gets bullied, that is in topic?


Hey, I wasn't singling you out, buddy.  Just wouldn't do to get this thread locked up again.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Transk53 (May 22, 2015)

elder999 said:


> How is agreeing with her "bordering on bullying" her? It seems to me that a few of you are a bit confused-especially about the tone  the relationship between me and Irene occasionally takes.......she doesn't like Ronda because she "sleeps around" (she thinks) and curses....well, she curses, that's for sure, and plays the heel-and she really is kinda nuts.....Sara McMann is a good person....she's a better "role model" in some ways...
> ....she's not a better fighter at all....



Okay if it was about Rousey, then you would have inserted Tez into it. Seems like a deliberate ploy to me. This history, whatever dude, just hiding obviously.


----------



## Transk53 (May 22, 2015)

Steve said:


> Hey, I wasn't singling you out, buddy.  Just wouldn't do to get this thread locked up again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What? Why worry about the being locked, I am just seeking an honest answer.


----------



## elder999 (May 22, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Is that you are bordering on bullying Tez!! So what if there are contradictions, keep going on at her is simply stupid. I would politely ask you to stop.



I mean, just because she didn't like some things I said, I'm not supposed to talk to her? I thought that's what "ignore" was for, anyway-she said as much......


----------



## elder999 (May 22, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Okay if it was about Rousey, then you would have inserted Tez into it. Seems like a deliberate ploy to me. This history, whatever dude, just hiding obviously.



She's the one who made her "dislike of Rousey" all about _character_-in posts that haven't been deleted. All I've done is agree-however slightly-with her about it.

Sorry, there's no "bullying" in simply using her name to speak "directly" to her, so to speak-I need to make that clear.


----------



## Transk53 (May 22, 2015)

elder999 said:


> She's the one who made her "dislike of Rousey" all about _character_-in posts that haven't been deleted. All I've done is agree-however slightly-with her about it.
> 
> Sorry, there's no "bullying" in simply using her name to speak "directly" to her, so to speak-I need to make that clear.



Directly is not subtle when you are going off one.


----------



## elder999 (May 22, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Directly is not subtle when you are going off one.


----------



## jks9199 (May 22, 2015)

Gentlemen...

Let's bring this back on topic, without taking shots at each other.  Consider this a last and final warning -- and don't assume that it means that everything before is water under the bridge.  If you were out of line, the Staff may well take action.  If you go out of line after this -- the Staff *WILL *take action.

Get it?  Am I clear?  Let's not let this thread turn back into a nightmare.  If it does, anyone contributing to the devolution will collect some points.

jks9199
Administrator.


----------



## ballen0351 (May 24, 2015)

I can't find a news report yet but I've saw several posts on social media that RR has set aside money to pay for the education of the children of the murdered police officer Kerrie  Orozco.  If true then that's great


----------



## elder999 (May 26, 2015)

First off, in the interest of clarity-I know Ronda Rousey's mom. I know the people who train her. When I'm in LA, there's two places I go to: the Wild Card Gym, and the Hayastan Academy....there's a few others, but those are the two I'll almost always get a workout in....*that I'll talk about,* anyway.....I don't ever go to the Glendale Gym, where she (supposedly) does most of her working out......

I know Ronda Rousey well enough, though,  to get a nod and a wave when she sees me-maybe a smile, but I'd be surprised if she remembers my name.....

Be that as it may, I admire the woman's work ethic: she is a gym-*monster*. I like her competitive spirit. There are things I don't like about her, much like Irene-though I *do* like her candor: she's not embarassed to talk about some of those things...

So, I bought the Sports Illustrated issue in question-a magazine I normally don't care much for, (though, back in '77, I made "Faces in the Crowd," for lacrosse.....). First thing, I looked for adverts related to the UFC...cynical as I am about that sort of thing, I have to report that there aren't any, as near as I can tell: except for the cover itself, and the UFC emblazoned across her chest, there's just the article itself.......the article itself is a puff-piece, though it does quote the ""ninja sh!t" line, as well as the one about making out with her dog.....and it does mention something I mentioned to Buka in PM, how, as a teenager, she'd beat guys up on the Santa Monica pier for bets-and use the money for Starbucks....._"will fight for Frappucino,"_ is how she brags on it....
*brags on it*...little lovely psycho....,reminds me of my own daughter.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





She's remarkably strong, well-trained, and talented-as long as she keeps winning fights in such short order, she'll have a long career: she already suffers from arthritis, has for nearly ten years, so she also is doubtlessly working on her segue into whatever comes next,....There was really nothing in the article to support the idea of her dominance, except, of course, her record, which stands for itself.

As for Tez, and those who think  I was "picking on her,"  I *wasn't*-it's how we wind up interacting, from time to time, and I'm not going to apologize for it: it's a shame she's kinda thin-skinned......I've never cared for those who can dish it out but can't take it, but one has to accept their friends with all of their  shortcomings...just as one has to recognize their own-in my case, I have  a tendency to go for the jugular, and not let go........I* will *apologize for ignoring the moderators, somehow-I didn't really realize that I had, but _mea culpa_

Fact is, though.....well-here's another story about me: I name my motorcycles after superheros: my blue BMW K100rs is "Batman," my copper-colored BMW K100LT is "Iron Man," and my HD Electra Glide Ultra Classic is....well, of course it's "Captain America."
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a Sportster named "Bucky," but I never ride it.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My trucks are named after comic book villains-my big old red '66 Dodge Powerwagon is "the Dreaded Dormammu." (You kids should look that up-Steve Ditko was the ****!)....

My cars, though, get gals names....earlier this year, after a good couple of days in Vegas,  I added a Jag to the barn, and I named her "Irene," after my friend across the pond.....


----------



## Zero (May 27, 2015)

elder999 said:


> First off, in the interest of clarity-I know Ronda Rousey's mom. I know the people who train her. When I'm in LA, there's two places I go to: the Wild Card Gym, and the Hayastan Academy....there's a few others, but those are the two I'll almost always get a workout in....*that I'll talk about,* anyway.....I don't ever go to the Glendale Gym, where she (supposedly) does most of her working out......
> 
> I know Ronda Rousey well enough, though,  to get a nod and a wave when she sees me-maybe a smile, but I'd be surprised if she remembers my name.....
> 
> ...



I have no idea what half, or more, of your post is going on about and how bikes got mixed up with RR and who's the most dominant athlete out there, all I would say is that Dormammu was/is one crack character and deserves a shot in one of these numerous Marvel films that keep popping up, only one that could take him down was the Scarlet Witch.


----------



## elder999 (May 27, 2015)

Zero said:


> I have no idea what half, or more, of your post is going on about and how bikes got mixed up with RR and who's the most dominant athlete out there, all I would say is that Dormammu was/is one crack character and deserves a shot in one of these numerous Marvel films that keep popping up, only one that could take him down was the Scarlet Witch.



Dr. Strange hasn't appeared in movies, yet, but he and Clea took down Dormammu a time or two....


----------



## Steve (May 27, 2015)

elder999 said:


> Dr. Strange hasn't appeared in movies, yet, but he and Clea took down Dormammu a time or two....


 Doctor Strange 2016 - IMDb

Dr. Strange is coming.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 27, 2015)

elder999 said:


> My trucks are named after comic book villains-my big old red '66 Dodge Powerwagon is "the Dreaded Dormammu." (You kids should look that up-Steve Ditko was the s$h!t!)....



Okay, you get some cool points in my book for that.



elder999 said:


> Dr. Strange hasn't appeared in movies, yet, but he and Clea took down Dormammu a time or two....



The Dr. Strange movie is due out in 2016. You would think that Dormammu would be the logical villain, but I haven't seen any announcements yet regarding the film's bad guy.


----------



## Zero (May 27, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Okay, you get some cool points in my book for that.
> 
> 
> 
> The Dr. Strange movie is due out in 2016. You would think that Dormammu would be the logical villain, but I haven't seen any announcements yet regarding the film's bad guy.


Hmmm, I have completely missed this coming up...thanks


----------



## Buka (May 27, 2015)

Dr. Strange?

Man, I gotta' get out more.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 27, 2015)

You know a recently as a few days ago I decided that in my 8 years here I had made a lot of posts but I never regretted any of them more than the two most recent I started

"MMA VS Traditional Martial Arts - article from Fox Baguazhang", and "Sports Illustrated World's Most Dominant Athlete"

It is nice to see that "Sports Illustrated World's Most Dominant Athlete" appears to be turning around.

As for the other, frankly I wish they would lock the silliness that ensues from it.


----------



## elder999 (May 30, 2015)

"See, you let the plant grow, then you love the plant up."

Cray-cray girl.And that was _before_ the whole "hope she doesn't kill herself" stupidity...

Check this out.

Of course, this is her cool down-she's hardly "annihilating" those bags at all, but the gal's a gym-monster, and has way better hands (and feet) than most people give her credit for.....

Bethe Correia is so fucked.


----------



## Tames D (May 30, 2015)

Ordered Ronda's book yesterday, My Fight / Your Fight. Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Buka (May 31, 2015)

Really good book.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 31, 2015)

I'm going to get it as well.  I think my wife and youngest son will enjoy it.


----------



## Tames D (May 31, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I'm going to get it as well.  I think my wife and youngest son will enjoy it.


Ordered it through Amazon. Should be here Tuesday.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 1, 2015)

Tames D said:


> Ordered it through Amazon. Should be here Tuesday.


Came home and it was in my mail box. Totally stoked. Start reading it tonight.


----------



## stand-up-strike (Jun 5, 2015)

If we are talking dominant in terms of being more skilled than everyone else, then it goes to Lionel Messi of Barcalona.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 6, 2015)

stand-up-strike said:


> If we are talking dominant in terms of being more skilled than everyone else, then it goes to Lionel Messi of Barcalona.


Sorry. Hes arguably the best player in a team sport, but, unless hes won every championship he's ever competed in every time, he's not in the same category....


----------



## Transk53 (Jun 6, 2015)

stand-up-strike said:


> If we are talking dominant in terms of being more skilled than everyone else, then it goes to Lionel Messi of Barcalona.



World class yes, but not on the world stage going on his national statistics. He does have unique poise, power and grace, but against the best CB's, it is still 50/50.


----------

